# Slowitis...



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Is anyone else besides me developing the slows? I was doing really good there for a while building and building.. then the rains came… and soaked my work yard… ho hum… and I sold all my finished tables.. and started more.. and the rains came… and I drove to Michigan and back in the rain. I started working again on a big slab stool today- need to finish it up as there is a potential buyer.. but the rains came… and I have a maple table that needs the legs leveled.. but it is raining and it is cold and my old joints are complaining. Hey I did have a thought though… when I was in Ann Arbor I noticed that those people are really really insane over their University of Michigan football. (Ohio State is crazy about their Buckeyes too,, but you can't mention that if you are in Ann Arbor) So I was thinking, I might put the 'M' "big house" logo on the top of my rustic stool or table - maybe paint those log legs blue.. leave the top natural except for the logo and see if those lunatics freinds of mine would like it enough to pay money for it. I thought Penn State fans and Pitt fans were crazy.. Michigan is definately over the top. What do you think about my idea- maybe something new would re-energize me and rescue me from my slowitis.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

You too? I just can't get motivated to get back in the shop. May have something to with the 48' retaining wall I built last week, the 5 yards of dirt I had to move into the backyard (175' carry) to repair and re-seed the lawn back there, and the concrete block tree rings I built around our shade trees. Thank God for Tylenol … otherwise, I'd just be laying bed groaning.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I've been in a dry spell myself lately. I just started a new small box this weekend…. maybe that will get the juices flowing again.

I think your idea is a good one. Lunatic college football fans will buy anything with their team's logo on it.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I'm back to daily hedaches :-(( that seems to give me slowitis  Did good before I got them to go away for a while. Good thing or I wouldn't have done a darn thing in the last decade!

I'm sure anything will school colors will sell at a footbal game, especially if the home team wins!! )


----------



## TexasTimbers (Dec 15, 2007)

RG,

Just curious are you getting any rain out your way? ha. We haven't had much rain here lately thankfully. We had more than our share all summer and I was ready to just move to the Mojave and pitch a tent.

On your sports logo idea, yes I think sports fans are much more likely to buy stuff with their teams logo compared to something similar without it. Especially something as unique as a one-of-a-kind River Girl Custom Wooden Stool.

I'm not much of any kind of sports fan since it has become so commercialized, but when I buy gifts I often buy sports stuff because most of my family are a Cowboy or Maverick or Stars or Ranger fan or any combo thereof. So yes I believe you are on to something.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh dear.. the dreaded cowboys… everyone here is a Steeler fan… despite Big Ben  Like you, I don't do the sports thing, so I was really suprised to see the high excitement in Ann Arbor. I think the collegiate big ten fans get more excited than the pro team fans. Really amazing.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

Great Idea Kelly,
Go Girl Go Go Go


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

My slow-itis has been caused by the back problems. I am feeling too good when on the meds, so no power tools for me, ESPECIALLY when taking the Tramadol… This has left me with a goodly amount of cleanup, which honestly is WAY overdue… I should have done this 2 years ago…

I am about halfway done cleaning the right side of the shop, once that is done, or at least done enough, I will be able to FINALLY pull the canoe off the ceiling, and lock it down to my concreted in steel lock hoop in the back yard…. That will free up a LOT of headroom which I have been sorely lacking for 2 years now!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Being a die hard Uconn basketball fan … i think your stool idea is great.

As a matter of fact rivergirl you can build your first one for me lol. Nothin fancy just some legs and a top with the UC logo (not our terribly lame mascot, Jonathan the Husky), ohh and if you wouldn't mind you can inscribe "Not A Dime" for my man Jim Calhoun on it.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I live din Michigan back in the 80's … it was almost nauseating how the guys in my Rotary Club in Saginaw wanted to sing "The Victors" (U of M fight song) and go around chanting "M Go Blue".

But you haven't seen sports logo/team color mania until you have lived in Green Bay. I swear … the Red Cross there has to maintain a supply of Green and Gold blood or the Packer faithful wouldn't accept transfusions!

((Full Disclosure: I have been a Green Bay Packer fan since Scooter McLean was the head coach.))


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

*My Slowitis* has almost come to a stop and am looking for some umff to get me going. Its those priorities of responsibility that can really slow things down. I'm a caregiver about to be at the end of my charge soon. It will be a bittersweet blessing in the end but a loss to be sure of. Today I set things ups for Hospice to come in and start helping in this process of a passing for one and a moving on for another. Normally I don't have a problem of peoples passing, but this one hits close to home for me. In 2003 in the same day I lost my mother and my best friend. I found my friend passed away at home when I got word of my mothers passing. I was also the one to tell this woman her son had passed away. We both bonded and have had a mother / son relationship. Now the time has come for her to go. Her family has gone on before her and now she will join them. For myself it allow me to spend the time getting my new shop wired and finished and back to my woodworking, without having to feel guilty taking the time to pursue my passion.
As for those rainy days I enjoy them myself, especially while being in the shop.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Greg, I am sorry to hear that you will be losing a friend. That is always difficult. Christeff- I will build you a nice fat stool with UC- bad news is the shipping of one of my heavyish benches to Mass last week was about 50-60 bucks plus the price of the stool. But - It was a helluva stool and definately worth it- since a stool anywhere else is way more than I charge- so even with the shipping you are still under the going rate. So shall I make the UC stool the test case? A round U/Conn stool finished with spar would look great next to that FIREPIT of yours.  But… should it be a round stool or a rectangular bench? Now about that Michigan fight song… I was at a wedding last weekend.. and YES.. they did sing that song at the reception.. not during the mass however,, but at the reception- repeatedly. Every TV in every bar - make that every TV in every building in Ann Arbor had the Michigan game on. The wedding was planned to be sure Michigan was playing out of town on that day. and so on…........... And thank you Alba for the encouragement.. you always make me smile.


----------



## terrilynne (Jun 24, 2010)

It-rained-for-over-a-week-down-here-in-Tx.too!
Not-that-I-am-complaining,at-least-it-has-cooled-down.
I-have-a-project-I-started-in-the-early-summer,but-I-just-can-not-seem-to-be-able-to-get-into-it!
Something-in-the-air-maybe?


----------



## RONWEN (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey RG, It's 87 degrees & sunny where I live… ;-)


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

For me, woodworking is a fall and winter thing. Now my workshop is air conditioned and, in theory, I can work year round. However, I could not get motivated to do summer work. Now I am getting up to full speed.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

So with all that rain you are a real rivergirl now!
My blood is now a stream of energy, but my body is really the upper side… My brain boils, so I can't sleep at night, and that makes my body even more tired…
But life is like that we are oceans of energy, and my dear 'your Tsunami has just been there' - now it's just time for some little tide waves, making patterns in the sand, enjoy while it last, before you know, wood will fly all over, and football fans beat each other with those chairs.
Alba / Jamie, once wrote me: 'there are no rain, only liquid sun shine' this I will never forget, and ever since those words I smile at the rain.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Well Mads, it may be liquid sunshine in Paris.. but here in Pittsburgh we call it rain. And Ron, you know what I am talking about 87 and sunny my patooty as they say. So Mads- I need a Tsunami of energy …yes I do. And what I really need is someone to do the home repairs.. like build me a new dog kennel to get these dogs out of my house.. and then refinish my floors.. and then…............ LOL But alas I am the home repairer I think. So I will try and construct a big ten bench. Stay tuned.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Perhaps dog chairs? Is the idea!
I'm in Copenhagen, plenty of rain, but today was only sunshine.
Send you some of that warmth.
Mads


----------



## gwlewis66 (Aug 25, 2009)

i havent seen my shop for 3 weeks . i was asked to remodel the interior of a house and i still like a couple weeks and then i will have to lay down for 2 weeks from neck and back pain--hohum


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

No rain here, just bow season. I always stop doing much work in the shop from now till Thanksgiving. I need to make two jewelry boxes for Christmas and was asked to go back to work at Lowe's part time which I did once before. I enjoy working in their tool department. I am not a sports fan but there are a lot of people out there that are.

God Bless
tom


----------



## rando1 (May 24, 2010)

Yeah, Nooooo. Well, have been consistantly busy all year long and now a little break in the action. A good break for now, but am anxious for the next project. Pricing a lot of jobs and doing a lot of trim take offs. 
working on an entertainment design for a builder tonight. 
Don't like havin the slowits….
Penn State fans are by far the best, as for michigan stool….make sure it is for a pig pen we are Penn State, and yest even go Bucks, you worthless nuts! Love the idea River Girl!


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

I am not sure I have *"slows"* I have *"STOP"* or *"GO"*
We had extreme HEAT here most of the summer. I sweated out any ENERGY that I had. The past 2-3 weeks have finally cooled down. I am able to wake up and do things again. Now we are getting rain , ARTH and Rhemator, The "ritis" twins have come for a visit. Now by joints hurt like "H !" 
When my nephew was 6 he came home from first week of school and told me, Uncle P, old age sucks !
The little fella had it figured out 21 years ago. I spend most days babysitting Granddaughter. I just like that time of day *"NAP TIME", *being a role model I always lay down too. (Like to set the example to her)
For the record: My wife says I have been SLOW all my life !


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm like Rich, I do woodworking primarily in the late fall, winter months. The rest of the time I am trying to maintain my house and property. Woodworking is just getting rolling now. I think it helps to have the summer break


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

I guess I am bass akwards.. I worked all summer- and now I am weary and cold. I need to clean out the garage and get the windows repaired and try and get some kind of heat in there.  And yes Randy, " We ARE Penn State…  And those Bucs have a great new stadium- but nothings going on inside.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Perhaps one like this, and then just lean back and enjoy, that your body can relax.
(Me I get sea sick in a rocker, even I love them).
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Nice rockers Mads.. But we don't have that nice straight cedar in PA. Lots of maple and oak, cherry etc. and some smaller pine (no lodge pole pine in my area) That's why I avoid making chairs..I don't buy wood I gather it so when I make chairs I end up with too much twist and too much drop.  I do have access to poplar that I can use: it's straight- but it's not a great wood. So believe me, I envy those people who can scavenge up all that cedar. However, very often that's about all they have is cedar- and I get bored using one type of wood all the time. So- I guess they can build the rockers and I will build.. well? something else. But I do love looking at those chairs!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Do I feel a little smile now?
;-) Mads


----------



## zonkers (Aug 18, 2010)

Bad news on the ball team logos: they are all registered / trademarked. Usually the team / school and the companies that pay the user fees police their use pretty strictly.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

I know they are registered- but I can do a Big M or a Big C . And I don't need to advertise it as team logos but rather surname intials in the color of your choice.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Dec 15, 2007)

Exactly, Kelly. That's just how I'd approach it too.

I do have respect for protected artwork and not exploiting someone's intellectual property, but for a situation where a customer wants a custom made piece with some semblance of his coveted team's motif, I think you can avoid copyright infringement and still provide the customer with something they'll like.

"And I don't need to advertise it as team logos but rather surname intials in the color of your choice. "

I like your moxie.


----------



## learnin2do (Aug 5, 2010)

Yeah, i still have some weird pain in my side that is bringing me down. -and the well stopped this weekend -and there was a flat tire yesterday morning, but i am glad it was on my block and not the interstate! I am also really glad it is no longer in the high 90s! -we need rain; cotton needs rain -fast! I'm unusually slow too lately though.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Christine- take care of yourself! And if you need rain I will send you some. Our well never goes dry because all it does here is rain rain rain.. then it will be sleet sleet sleet then snow and sleet. MADS.. CAN YOU SEE ME SMILING YET? LOL


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

rivergirl, you need to be thinking about about some sort of shelter for your shop. I thought that you had some sort of barn or storage room. I know you're tough but you ain't that tough. Where are you going to work when it gets sho nuff cold?


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Well I have a garage- but it needs rearranged and the windows need new glass.. My logs take up a lot of room and then the lawnmower gets put in there. I am thinking I will try to find a spot in the basement to work. But the basement is full of my old teacher stuff. I did throw half of it away this summer.. but I need to take a couple days and do some more down there so maybe I can make a little room for my chop saw.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Hey here's a project on L/J that used the Texas A/M logo… 
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/9986


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

If I could I would hibernate. Go to sleep at the end of September and wake up at the end of March. I don't like cold and I don't get on well with short days. The clocks go back in two weeks time, not good.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Imagine a life with no winter, only light, no mornings only days - first thought is wauuuu!
Second thoughts!
I do!
I love so much the sun the warmth, the light and the long evenings where the sun seems like for ever to go down!
But!
I'm sure I love it also soo much because its not allways so.
If it all changed to become for ever light, I would go crazy!
For ever warm, I would miss the chilly evenings, and my warm sweater from Norway.
Life is beautiful because of the changes, so the stronger the change, the stronger we feel.
This is at least my own believe.
But my God I miss the summer even it's not even over yet, and I sit here by the window to suck the light from the sky of a cold rain in Paris.
Best thoughts, 
Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Go and clean up in that basement, and make your self a comfortable place to work, make it really nice, this can be your cave for the winter.
Warmth,
Mads


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

My sister came today to help me build a woman cave to work in. I am going now to try and make the attempt…  It isn't supposed to rain tomorrow. I hope the weatherman is right.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

@rivergirl - I'm always looking to expand my vocabulary, so please help an Englishman out. What the hell does "sunning my patooty" mean? I googled it and it seemed to suggest that 'patooty' or 'patootie' meant sweetheart. So now I have a vision in my head that there is a poor sweetheart somewhere staked to the ground slowly cooking under the midday sun.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Give a big kiss to your sister she deserves it.
Smile,
Mads


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

your ass - Brit


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I've been working thank goodness but now I've finished what jobs I have and say ok back to the lowboy then some plumbing lets go I spend all day fixing the dang plumbing then I say today ok back to the lowboy and my neighbor calls and says how would you like a job spraying a ceiling. Oh well maybe tomorrow??? It seems like life is giving me the slowitis. LOL


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

LOL - Thanks for the concise explanation.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Good luck on building your woman cave, rivergirl. I hope that you and your sister get a lot done because it's going to get really cold soon despite what the global warmest have to say about it.


----------



## woodspark (May 8, 2010)

We all have our turn. Here, it is spring now. Heeha!!

Yeah, get that woman cave sorted!


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

Mads I appreciate having a night time. Its easier to sleep then. Just not a night thats longer than the day. If I were rich I'd spend spring and summer in the northern hemisphere then spring and summer in the southern hemisphere continually. I don't mind rain. I'm British. We need watering on an almost daily basis. Sun would be nice sometimes though.


----------



## firecaster (Jan 15, 2009)

And all this time I thought patooty was a southern expression.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Martyn, If I was rich I would be a pain in your ass, since I would do the same…
Smiles,
Mads


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

lol


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

You could bring those stools down here to Gainesville, paint them blue and orange, and they would sell like hotcakes.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Okay- I'm on my way 8iowa


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I heard it in ID when I was a kid; looks like it might be national, maybe even world wide )


----------

